# Don't understand Plan B Pill's purpose in preventing implantation: thoughts anyone?



## BabiesOneDay

Okay. I've researched the plan b pill. Not even sure if I'm for it or not. At the moment, I'm not sure how it can work it some cases. These drugs are excreted from your system in a day or two. So who is to say they do their job when the person needs them to?

For instance, their website says it can prevent ovulation, and if that's already occured, it can prevent fertilization, and it's that occured then it can prevent implantation. 

I am not sure.. maybe if taken right before ovulation if that if when you had the unprotected sex, then it may work for her.. and perhaps even ferilization would be impeded...

However, I was researching this looking at it moreso in my own situation (wanting to be but not yet ready to be pregnant). What if you had sex when ovulating.. the pill says take it within 72 hours, the sooner the better. So say the egg is fertilized... well the pill would be metabolized and excreted out of your body long before implantation would even occur so how on Earth would it prevent implantation?

I had a friend that took Plan B last year and now I wonder if this isn't what happened to her. She actually knew she was ovulating but was rather unwise and not sober and had unprotected sex anyway. She took the pill the next morning and she still got preggers. Not that she regrets it now but it either just didnt work at all at impeding fertilization and then was excreted before implantation began, or fertilization occured before she took the pill(she took it about 12 hrs later from what I recall) and it still got excreted from her body before implantation. Am I overlooking something or does this make sense to other people too? Just curious... I'm always up for scrutinizing the pharmaceutical industry...


----------



## tasha41

I believe they say to take it ASAP within 72 hours because sperm stay alive inside of you for that amount of time (of course some last longer but most only survive a day or so)...

It isn't a perfect method of prevention... 
Obviously it works best if it's taken before ovulation and it prevents ovulation,
Better when it's taken before the egg is fertilized, 
and then before implantation.

It is only 87% effective if taken in the first 72hrs.

Sorry it's been awhile since I've been in a spot where I've had to think about it. I can get more info from my cousin who is a doctor if you want. I'm not even sure if it's been proven to prevent implantation or not...


----------



## sleepinbeauty

It acts like a concentrated BC pill. It prevents ovulation, increases the cervical mucous' thickness to make it harder for the sperm to swim though (preventing fertilization) and making the lining of the uterus less habitable for a fertilized egg.

It should be taken ASAP as its effectiveness declines pretty fast every day post-sex.


----------



## Eskimobabys

BabiesOneDay said:


> Okay. I've researched the plan b pill. Not even sure if I'm for it or not. At the moment, I'm not sure how it can work it some cases. These drugs are excreted from your system in a day or two. So who is to say they do their job when the person needs them to?
> 
> For instance, their website says it can prevent ovulation, and if that's already occured, it can prevent fertilization,* and it's that occured then it can prevent implantation. *
> 
> I am not sure.. maybe if taken right before ovulation if that if when you had the unprotected sex, then it may work for her.. and perhaps even ferilization would be impeded...
> 
> However, I was researching this looking at it moreso in my own situation (wanting to be but not yet ready to be pregnant). What if you had sex when ovulating.. the pill says take it within 72 hours, the sooner the better. So say the egg is fertilized... well the pill would be metabolized and excreted out of your body long before implantation would even occur so how on Earth would it prevent implantation?
> 
> I had a friend that took Plan B last year and now I wonder if this isn't what happened to her. She actually knew she was ovulating but was rather unwise and not sober and had unprotected sex anyway. She took the pill the next morning and she still got preggers. Not that she regrets it now but it either just didnt work at all at impeding fertilization and then was excreted before implantation began, or fertilization occured before she took the pill(she took it about 12 hrs later from what I recall) and it still got excreted from her body before implantation. Am I overlooking something or does this make sense to other people too? Just curious... I'm always up for scrutinizing the pharmaceutical industry...

thats confusing it says it works only 80% of time(said on there commercials ) im against it but deff if it stops implantation bc to me life begins at the moment of conception when sperm inters the egg so if it claims to stop the baby from implantation thats aborting a baby to me


----------



## Celesse

BabiesOneDay said:


> What if you had sex when ovulating.. the pill says take it within 72 hours, the sooner the better. So say the egg is fertilized... well the pill would be metabolized and excreted out of your body long before implantation would even occur so how on Earth would it prevent implantation?

It makes the lining of the womb an unfriendly place for the egg, so instead of implanting it just gets passed with the next period.

I think the debate of if life begins at conception, implantation or another point, and therefore makes emergency contraception right or wrong probably begins to cross the lines of banned topics on the forum.


----------



## BabiesOneDay

All too true. I was thinking the same. I almost feel as though it's an injustice the way they present this drug to consumers.. clearly stating in their advertisements that it is not the abortion pill. No, it is not that specific chemical compound. But in some peoples eyes, it does the same thing. As you said, and I agree, life begins at conception. So impeding implantation would be considered the same as abortion to many people. It's disheartening to think how many people (knowing not everyone researches everything the way I do before they put it in their body) have used this drug, and having known beforehand what it does may have chosen not to. While I myself don't agree with abortion, I don't proclaim to have the right to say what is right for other women. To each their own. However, this company isn't telling consumers "this is not the abortion pull" in order to sway people who are pro-abortion. They are clearly putting it out there to "reassure" those who are against abortion and wouldn't want to take it if it were along the same lines of abortion. Most people I know who are against abortion, are so because they believe life begins at conception.. not in the weeks following. So they are misleading these people. I am sure they get around it too by putting that on their advertisments, but geesh it makes me wanna go out and inform people before they take such a step. Makes me think hard about the things I will teach my children, especially my daughter, as they get older. Which brings me to another topic that really peeves me.. if this drug is available to adults without a rx, but minors still need a rx (thus would probably have to tell their parents) then perhaps they should stop giving it out to minors for free at the local health department. Is say a 16 year old girl, really mature enough to make that decision on her own? I'm curious what those health dept people tell these girls before they get their pill. Most young girls I know haven't even reached a point in life that theyve made a decision as to when they feel life begins with a child. Oh ladies, I feel like I should go lecture some high school students... lol


----------



## mandaa1220

I think where this topic is headed should just be left where it's at. It could cause a heated argument.


----------



## tasha41

To be honest if you are able to put yourself into a situation where you would be taking it, I think the choice to go to the pharmacy confidentially or clinic, wherever, to get it... is yours to make and it's important that you are able to do so confidentially.


----------

